# Epson XP 440 for Sublimation not recognizing CISS



## cppietime (Apr 11, 2019)

I purchased an Epson XP 440 and a CISS for sublimation printing; however, when I try to install the CISS, the printer complains that it can't recognize the cartridges. It was able to be initialized with the OEM cartridges, but gives me the error message when I attempt to replace it with the CISS cartridges. I have made sure the cartridges are pushed in fully, and when inserting them, the lights on screen for each cartridge light up, indicating that it detects the presence of the cartridge correctly, but is not recognizing them and not allowing me to use them. Basically, when it checks the cartridges, it gives a message saying the cartridges are not recognized, try installing again. I have also attempted holding down the button on the chip for several seconds, but this makes no difference. Is there a way I can make this work?


----------



## Reymond (Oct 26, 2016)

*CIS Installation Epson Expression XP-440 XP-330 XP-340 XP-430 XP-434 XP-440 XP-446 - T288*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HYWNioBnD1U

*D.I.Y FULL GUIDE How to install sublimation ciss in epson printer XP series*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_cbAIfHTycE


----------



## cppietime (Apr 11, 2019)

The first video you linked is the procedure I followed to install the CISS. It still gives me the errors I mentioned.


----------



## Reymond (Oct 26, 2016)

Ink cartridges cannot be recognised - how to fix Epson cartridge recognition errors
Ink cartridges cannot be recognised - how to fix


----------



## Reymond (Oct 26, 2016)

Fix the cartridge not recognised error
https://www.stinkyinkshop.co.uk/articles/how-to-fix-the-printer-cartridge-not-recognised-error


----------



## impressoo (May 4, 2019)

Faulty CISS chip ask the CISS seller for a replacement chip. Replacing the chip is very easy.
See this video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qBXLUKCVeKs


----------



## Lintlicker38 (Sep 24, 2021)

cppietime said:


> I purchased an Epson XP 440 and a CISS for sublimation printing; however, when I try to install the CISS, the printer complains that it can't recognize the cartridges. It was able to be initialized with the OEM cartridges, but gives me the error message when I attempt to replace it with the CISS cartridges. I have made sure the cartridges are pushed in fully, and when inserting them, the lights on screen for each cartridge light up, indicating that it detects the presence of the cartridge correctly, but is not recognizing them and not allowing me to use them. Basically, when it checks the cartridges, it gives a message saying the cartridges are not recognized, try installing again. I have also attempted holding down the button on the chip for several seconds, but this makes no difference. Is there a way I can make this work?


You might have to downgrade your firmware. I have the 440 and i have a mac which there is no trace for what i can see of this older firmware for mac


cppietime said:


> I purchased an Epson XP 440 and a CISS for sublimation printing; however, when I try to install the CISS, the printer complains that it can't recognize the cartridges. It was able to be initialized with the OEM cartridges, but gives me the error message when I attempt to replace it with the CISS cartridges. I have made sure the cartridges are pushed in fully, and when inserting them, the lights on screen for each cartridge light up, indicating that it detects the presence of the cartridge correctly, but is not recognizing them and not allowing me to use them. Basically, when it checks the cartridges, it gives a message saying the cartridges are not recognized, try installing again. I have also attempted holding down the button on the chip for several seconds, but this makes no difference. Is there a way I can make this work?
> [/QUOTE





cppietime said:


> I purchased an Epson XP 440 and a CISS for sublimation printing; however, when I try to install the CISS, the printer complains that it can't recognize the cartridges. It was able to be initialized with the OEM cartridges, but gives me the error message when I attempt to replace it with the CISS cartridges. I have made sure the cartridges are pushed in fully, and when inserting them, the lights on screen for each cartridge light up, indicating that it detects the presence of the cartridge correctly, but is not recognizing them and not allowing me to use them. Basically, when it checks the cartridges, it gives a message saying the cartridges are not recognized, try installing again. I have also attempted holding down the button on the chip for several seconds, but this makes no difference. Is there a way I can make this work?


Downgrade your firmware to SO10H8 2017 How To Downgrade Epson XP Printer Firmware (Fix Ink Not Recognized Error) XP200 to XP440. I dont know if the download on this site is viable being i have a mac and they are for windows but at least the instructions are there for you


----------

